# Free speech and religious hatred.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Big up.

Most of you probably know my attitude regarding religion, so I thought I'd just pose the following questions just in case my judgement is clouded by my views.

Over here in the UK, the government is proposing a new law which will make any criticism, joking or otherwise non-conformist views on religion illegal. Now, is it just me or is freedom of speech something that should be applied to everything, including religion ? If this law is passed, then such things as 'Life of Brian' (Monty Python), or anything which pokes fun at religion or is deemed to cause 'offence', would be illegal, and you get thrown into jail. Is it me, or is the world going mad ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i agree with freedom of speech.....that the way conversations are made and all people have different beliefs.....and as for monty python......we cant bann that it highly amusing and its been around for years....that would be taking things too far


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the worlds gone mad..

by the way martin your welcome over to my place anytime at christmas,i wont be much fun but your welcome to pop in as im home alone for ten days


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

I think that's crazy. Do you have more information about that proprosed legislation?

It sounds like Big Brother/ 1984!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, you know who makes up laws like that, don't you?

The Jews.

Just kidding...just kidding...just kidding. :wink: :wink: :wink:

I think the world has gone mad. That's even stupider than the whole smoking ban thing. I mean, that's like revolution-inspiring stupid. You know, if that law was passed in Canada, and i was given a citation, i'd take that damn thing to the Supreme Court and claim an infringement of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms. That is just such crap. Freedom of Speech? Sure...as long as you say what they want you to say. Why do so many people have difficulty with the fundamentally inherent rights of Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Expression?

And i'll tell you something, all these laws are going to do is encourage frivolous, unprosecutable lawsuits, and breed resentment in people who don't like their rights being raped. In fact, i'd almost argue that a law like this would fuel more racism/faithism than would be there in the first place. Because what these hapless morons don't understand is that the principle of equality for all is not something that can be legislated into being. It's a concept which would flourish more in a more understanding, empathetic, and holistic world. Frankly, i find it hysterical, that the same government who went into Iraq is now making a law like this.

Again, hypocrisy, and a total lack of connectedness with the common people. The people who support this law probably have very little contact with people of other religious backgrounds or races, and so this whole thing seems academic to them, and something that can be reduced to a problem with the legal code. Idiots.

s.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Any ban on free speech can at best only be temporary.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> I mean, that's like revolution-inspiring stupid. You know, if that law was passed in Canada, and i was given a citation, i'd take that damn thing to the Supreme Court and claim an infringement of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms.


Lets be realistic here Sebastian. You would burn down Parliament.

A law like that would never pass in Canada. The wouldnt even consider passing the file sharing law from our equivalent of the RIAA, CIRA. 
They called them jokers and kicked them out of the courts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

speaking of free speech, has Zig been banned? I'm not sure if I miss him, but I've noticed his absence. I admit he made me laugh more than once.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> speaking of free speech, has Zig been banned? I'm not sure if I miss him, but I've noticed his absence. I admit he made me laugh more than once.


No


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

I hope he didn't get arrested/ beaten up.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> I hope he didn't get arrested/ beaten up.


He's too smart for that.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree. He seems like one smart cat.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hes been gone 2 days. im sure he just went out for some fresh air. :roll:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, the goverment are trying to assure us that our freedom of speech won't be affected...as long as we don't poke fun at religion. Sigh. Stop the world, I want to get off. It's so blatently an attempt to suck up to the Muslims as some kind of half-assed apology for invading Iraq. Not to mention that our blessed Prime Minister is a raving Catholic Funda'mentalist.' I'm moving to France.

A play here in Birmingham has just been cancelled after 50 or so Sikhs got all up-tight about the content and started beating up policemen and storming the theatre. It begs the question, to me anyway, if people are so secure in their faith, why does this kind of thing 'offend' them so much ? Surely they'd feel sorry for us, who are, of course, going to hell. :?: I'm 'offended' by almost every religious doctrine, but I don't go storming churches or mosques.

Incidently Sebastian, we still have Blasphemy laws in this country, believe it or not. Jesus H. Christ on a bike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Your country sucks.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeh I heard about this propesed new law on richard and judy a while ago and am completly against it, In my opinion preety much any subject should be fair game in comedy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG is this a joke or what?
next there will be laws against jokes about banning joking about religion :roll:

I don't know about the rest of the world but yes it seems the poms have lost the plot along with the road map :wink:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*Practices of the WORLD CHURCH OF THE CREATOR*

*
They hope to expand the white race, to gain control of all of the land, and crowd out everyone else (i.e. members of the mud races). Everything is geared towards populating the earth with only white people.

They refer to black people as "*******" rather than *******, Afro-American or blacks. This is because the latter terms indicate excessive respect.

They refer to their faith as a racial and natural religion.

Individual members of TCM are called "creators" because they believe that the white race has created all worthwhile culture and civilization.

Their primary mission is to convert other white people to their religion.

Membership is restricted to persons whose genetic heritage is "wholly or predominantly" from Europe.

A Creator should not meet with non-whites socially.

A Creator shuns "sexual deviation" which apparently includes homosexual behavior.

Location:

They urge that members relocate to central Illinois. Their reasoning is that they need an "area in which our influence and numbers are so widespread that we can be said to dominate that area."

Diet:

They recommend "Salubrious Living" which involves the eating of natural foods in a proper balance, advocating a clean environment and organic farming.

Deception, and illegal activities:

When trying to participate on a call-in radio show, they urge their members to "Do whatever it takes to get on the air..."

They suggest that Creators call numbers at random from the telephone book. If the person who answers is not white, they are to say that a wrong number was dialed.

If they are in a country that has laws against the distribution of hate literature, Creators are to ignore those laws.

Rituals:

Creators (members) are expected to engage in a religious ritual five times a day. They recite the five fundamental beliefs of Creativity. All five relate to race, including the first belief: that their "Race is their Religion."

They have a wedding ceremony which can be performed only by church ministers. The bride and groom exchange their vows before nature.

They have a Ceremony of Pledging to Raise the Child Loyal to the White Race. It can be performed only by church ministers, ideally within the first week after birth. Both parents pledge to raise their child as a loyal member of the White Race and faithful to the church.

A Ceremony of Confirmation of Loyalty to the White Race can be performed by a minister on or after the child's 13th birthday.

Calendar: 1973 was the date of the first publishing of Nature's Eternal Religion; it is regarded as the year in which the W.C.O.T.C was founded. They have abandoned the Gregorian calendar. 1973 is considered the Incepto de Creativitat (Inception of Creativity), or I.C. Years following are called "Anno de Creativitat." Thus 1974 CE is called 1 A.C. The years before I.C. are called Prius Creativitat (Before Creativity). Thus 1972 CE is called 1 P.C.

Holidays:

Klassen day on FEB-20, the anniversary of their founder's birth.

Founding Day on FEB-21, the anniversary of the first publishing of the book Nature's Eternal Religion.

Kozel Day or Martyrs' Day on SEP-15: the date at which a Creator minister was killed in action.

West Victory Day on DEC-29, commemorating the white victory over the last organized native America resistance in 1890 CE (83 PC).

Festum Album is a week-long celebration that runs from DEC-26 to JAN-1. It celebrates white racial pride and unity.

Internal Organization:

Their Pontifex Maximus (PM; supreme leader) holds almost complete power in the organization. He serves for a 10 year term.

12 leading ministers form the Guardians of the Faith Committee. They either renew the term of the PM or select a new PM. In unusual situations, they have the power to remove a PM who is partway through a term, if three quarters of the ministers on the committee agree.

Within the U.S., a director will be appointed for each state. These directors will respond to a national director who reports directly to the P.M. Under the state directors come country directors and city directors.

A "Primary Group" is a cell which consists of a minimum of 2 members, and an optimum level of 5. Each group selects a leader and a unique name.

Experienced, committed members with strong leadership potential may be ordained as a minister. This requires that he pass a written text and sign an oath.

The church's Security Legions are the only uniformed members. They consist of two groups:

White Rangers: they derive their symbolism from the "White conquerors of the North American continent" (pioneers, cowboys, Texas Rangers...) They wear a white cowboy hat and cowboy boots 
White Berets: they derive their symbolism from the military. They wear a military beret and paratrooper boots.*

so in a nutshell.. these guys are racist militant hippies?? :?

uh... ooooh kaayyy............ :?:

so this means that we cant speak our mind about these arseholes because they are practicing their religion?? ya know.. religion means something you believe in. so if i believed in murder and hatred no one can say anything to me about it? and if someone does they can be put in jail for it??

sounds a little OFF to me. :?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

sooo not only cant i hog tie this peice of sh1t and take his balls.. i cant even SAY that im gonna do it?

interesting. :roll:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I find it sick that a white supremicist bunch of shit heds can have that kind of blatently racist agenda and claim that thers is gods will or whatever crap they think, this kind of crap is why comedions and anyone else for that matter should have the right to rip these kinds of idiots to pieces, regardless of what relegion or how many gods they believe in.

because in a d e m c o r a c y I can beleive what I want (apparantly)
I can say what I want
I don't need no nanny telling me what I find funny


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

Sorry, folks, but the world's been crazy. I hardly get outraged anymore. I wonder if this makes me apathetic, stoic, fatalistic, defeatist or antisocial.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

welcome back souljahx


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks, SleepingBeauty. Believe it or not, I've been with this site from Jan. 2002. I just take excessively long hiatuses sometimes.


----------

